# Gauges interchangeable for Suzuki and Yamaha?



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

tinytach


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Since 1960 all bolt patterns for outboards are the same 👍 referred to as BIA standard or international. Thank God or we would be steadily repairing hole in sterns LOL


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Tiny tach


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

Silent Drifter said:


> Since 1960 all bolt patterns for outboards are the same 👍 referred to as BIA standard or international. Thank God or we would be steadily repairing hole in sterns LOL


I did not know! Wish that were done on ALL lithium tool batteries.


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

SS06 said:


> Tiny tach


Thanks again..


----------

